

Blue-ribbon commission says IP theft costs the US economy more than $300B/yr - not_that_noob
http://ipcommission.org/report/IP_Commission_Report_052213.pdf

======
bediger4000
They're paid to say that. They could come to no other conclusion except that
"IP" "theft" costs some other Large Number of dollars per year.

You can't believe this kind of thing.

